# Amazing - and unexpected - interpretation of Mondnacht



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

I love Schumann's Mondnacht. If you were to search for a song which is the essence of the German Lied this might be a contender. I've heard it sung by all the greats. But today I came across what may be (to my ears) perhaps the greatest of interpretations. I was blown away. Who is this marvel of the lieder singer's art? None other than Barbra Streisand! Give it a listen - she's astonishing.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kangxi said:


> I love Schumann's Mondnacht. If you were to search for a song which is the essence of the German Lied this might be a contender. I've heard it sung by all the greats. But today I came across what may be (to my ears) perhaps the greatest of interpretations. I was blown away. Who is this marvel of the lieder singer's art? None other than Barbara Streisand! Give it a listen - she's astonishing.


We do have a topic about this sort of things:

http://www.talkclassical.com/40950-melodie-day.html


----------

